# VirtualBox CLI



## herb (Aug 25, 2009)

I recently installed 7.2 release on it's own drive and have x11 running. I'm interested in learning about vertual machines and after several attempts got Sun's port for FreeBSD 7.2 up and running - not configured mind you as I'm not sure how I want to use it yet - the wizzard opened etc

It's port version 3.0.51.r22226. The Makefile was dated Aug 14th 09. It seems to be changing every other day.

It should open from the command line with 
`# VirtualBox`
but I get an error 
	
	



```
Failed to open the X display
```

If I open x manually 
`# startx`

then command VirtualBox it opens. 

Anyone run into this?


----------



## aragon (Aug 25, 2009)

What you are launching is the GUI component of VirtualBox, and that requires X.  If you want to manage VirtualBox purely from command line, without X, use VBoxManage.


----------



## herb (Aug 26, 2009)

That did it. VBoxManage got VirtualBox running from the command line.

This will keep me busy for a while - I've a lot to learn about VirtualBox.

Thank you for your time.


----------

